# Getting BASTED on Friday i cannot believe it???



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all

well i have great news, went to the clinic on Monday as follies were really growing last week, so they wanted to keep me going for a few more days, and also discovered that my Thyroid levels were low, so they put me on tablets last Monday for that, anyway went Monday morning and I've got loads of follies and they are HUGE?? i am so shocked in fact so was every nurse in the unit, they all came in to have a look?  anyway i am only having 225iu now since Monday as they don't want too many, and tonight at 12pm i have to do the pregnyl 10,000 IU, and then down the unit for 8.30 am Friday for Hubby and they are doing me at 11.30am, so i keep you all informed as to what happens, i am so shocked, in November 2006 when we had the first IUI, it was a shambles and i was not responding at all, and a few weeks ago they were telling us the same that this cycle looks doubtfull, and look what's happened, so girls chin up and lets hope you get the same results as me  all the best and thanks for all the advice i have been given on here it's been so valuable to me and my hubby     HOPEFULLY


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Just to wish you lots of luck   

Minkey x


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Mikey, hope i am as lucky as you were


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

so pleased georges paws.  those follies can be right awkward.  fingers crossed for friday.         
Ginnyxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck       

Jane xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Good luck with the basting today and hope u get a BFP!

Kate xx


----------

